# What if.... Horus had won the Heresy??



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

What would occur if all our favorite instigator Horus had won and became the Emperor on Terra?
Would the Cabal prophecies come to fruition?
Would the Chaos Gods really allow the their toughest allies to die in a wash of blood and explosions?
Would Humanity have survived under a different religious dogma, as in Chaos is the primary power under the Dark Emperor Horus, the Herald of Chaos?
What would have happened to all the Loyal Primarchs? Who amongst them would stay true to the Ideals of the Emperor and who amongst them would turn immediately?

There are a lot of questions here, please do not hesitate to state whatever comes to mid on the subject.


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, that would have sucked if Horus had won. I think that all the loyal Primarchs would have been killed because they would'nt trun to chaos, either that or they would have fled to regroup and think about how screwed they were. As for the dogma aspect, i think that most of the Imperium would choose to die rather than turn to chaos and when all the loyalists were dead then all hell would break loose across the new Imperium. I think that the followers of chaos would grow bored and start wars with each other untill they were all dead.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I think that most of the loyal primarchs would stay alive, but they would have kept fighting Horus and the then eventually they would die.

I think Rogal Dorn might have been hard to take down as he has got the best fleet and is a really good fleet commander.also Lion el' Johnson would have been hard to take down as no one knows where he go's.

I also think there would be loyal space marines alive, but they would be forced to small raiding party (no bigger than 20 men)


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

The Loyalists would all become Legion of the Damned


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the remaining legions would duke it out. this battel would be even bigger than the intial assault on terra and would take years if not decades to finally be over. in the end only a few loyal and traitor primarchs would actually be alive, most would be killed. 

im sure Russ would go apeshit and kill Magnus at some point in the battle. Dorn would most likely die defending his legion's fortress monastary against the Iron Warriors and Perturabo. and so on and so forth, im sure Angron would not be able to be killed at all and Fulgrim would get killed by Guilliman. 

and i wouldnt be stuck in my battleship orbiting this damned daemonworld in the Eye of Terror


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

But will there be any chance of a total victory for Horus? I mean wherever he went people flocked to his banner, even when the Heresy began, people turned from the Emperor, only a few stalwart worlds actually stood against him.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

how dare you!! Horus could never have killed the o so powerful emporer because he has the gw gods on his side. These gods are fickle but still they over power the gods of chaos!! I think the primarchs would have rallied and in some 15 minutes till end of movie fight take back terra


----------



## SonOfHorus (Oct 7, 2008)

It clearly states in the book Legion that if Horus would win that he would hate himself so much he would start destroying everything until he had managed to purge the entire galaxy of mankind and the space marines and he himself would eventually die thus destroying all threat of chaos with him. (for those who haven't read the book =])


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Lion'el Johnson would actually side with Horus, the loyalists would die, Russ possibly turn to Khorne at an attempt to kill Magnus, i mean cmon how cool would Khornate Space Wolves be?

Fulgrim kill Guilliman

and Horus wouldnt be able to tear apart humanity since the other primarchs wouldnt help him bring about their own end

and Imperial dudes Horus wouldve killed the emperor if GW wasnt on his side afterall Horus did kick his ass... until emp apparently killed him with a huge psycic blast BULLSHIT!


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

SonOfHorus said:


> It clearly states in the book Legion that if Horus would win that he would hate himself so much he would start destroying everything until he had managed to purge the entire galaxy of mankind and the space marines and he himself would eventually die thus destroying all threat of chaos with him. (for those who haven't read the book =])


Read the`question mate, it says what if the prophecy was false seeing the chaos being a fickle thing which cannot be entirely trusted?
So what do you think now?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Horus would of probably went his own way and try to clean out chaos and then reign over things himself then the other primarches would see he shitted them and used them then a rebellion would happen again.


Atleast I think because didn't chaos only turn horus because horus also envied that the emperor in the end would get credit for all of HIS conquerings?


----------



## MajorChaos (Oct 9, 2008)

Most of the imperum didn't even know of chaos so i guess they would of been turned if horus won the mind is weak and if u induse fear then its even weaker...


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that if Horus had succeeded that there would have been a long running struggle against the Ultramarines, especially after the weaken traitor forces on earth after the blood angels rampaged at the death of their primarch and the imperial fist would have fought a break away from terra with their fleets.

As for jonson i reckon he would have turned as hinted at in angels of darkness 

"what was he waiting for?" Boreasasked quietly.
Astelan looked into Boreas's eyes, read the curiosity that was now there.
"He was waiting to see which side won, of course."


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> The Loyalists would all become Legion of the Damned


3+ Invul for everyone!!


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

With chaos there is no true victory, if horus won someone would tyr to overthrow him and someone overthrow him and so on and so forth. That is the nature of chaos, constant war.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

yay chaos!but chaos cant ever truly win.I think horus would see the error of his ways like Fulgrim,then get possesed


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

SonOfHorus said:


> It clearly states in the book Legion that if Horus would win that he would hate himself so much he would start destroying everything until he had managed to purge the entire galaxy of mankind and the space marines and he himself would eventually die thus destroying all threat of chaos with him. (for those who haven't read the book =])



Why did Alpha Legion find this scenario great enough to turn?
There are other races that are chaos tainted.
There would be no humanity, Chaos would still be around


----------



## Blaze (Jun 26, 2008)

If horus had killed the Emperor there would be no astronomicon anymore. All warp travel becomes suicidal. There wouldn't be a galactic empire to rule for anyone.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

SonOfHorus said:


> It clearly states in the book Legion that if Horus would win that he would hate himself so much he would start destroying everything until he had managed to purge the entire galaxy of mankind and the space marines and he himself would eventually die thus destroying all threat of chaos with him. (for those who haven't read the book =])


Think about this. The prophecy was more lies wrapped in truth. Chaos deceived the Cabal just as it deceived Horus.

The net result of turning the Alpha Legion was not ensuring a victory for Chaos but ensuring the stalemate that the Chaos gods wanted. If they had said 'Go to Istvaan V and then turn on the traitors once they had deployed' then the Chaos casualties would have been horrendous and would have resulted in a decisive victory for the Imperium.

The turning of the Alpha Legion was the greatest result Chaos could ever hope for. It pushed the balance from a comfortable Imperial advantage to stalemate.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Blaze said:


> If horus had killed the Emperor there would be no astronomicon anymore. All warp travel becomes suicidal. There wouldn't be a galactic empire to rule for anyone.


There was warp travel before the astronomican. It's just a lot slower.


----------

